# Pale Malt Barrett Burston Substitute? Jsga



## BeerSwiller (4/8/10)

For a JSGA could i use Joe White Pilsner grain as a substitute for Barrett Burston Galaxy Pale Malt?


----------



## jayse (4/8/10)

Sure can


----------



## Fourstar (4/8/10)

Beerswiller said:


> For a JSGA could i use Joe White Pilsner grain as a substitute for Barrett Burston Galaxy Pale Malt?



My understanding was they use JW malts anyway? atlest i have seen empty grain bags lying around at JS brewhouse. (atleast i think so.) :unsure:


----------



## Screwtop (4/8/10)

They use JW, I sub Galaxy it's a GP malt.

Screwy


----------



## Bribie G (4/8/10)

Galaxy is being discontinued anyway, Barrett Burston are bringing out a substitute soon.


----------



## BeerSwiller (5/8/10)

thanks all


----------

